

Flash as an attitude not a platform - gb
http://brendandawes.posterous.com/flash-as-an-attitude-not-a-platform

======
fierarul
So we have seen the countless denial articles, then the anger articles when
Apple introduced the developer agreement change, we have seen a bit of
bargaining with Adobe kinda threatening a lawsuit and developers swearing to
switch to Android if they don't remove the rule, there were no articles in the
depression phase (too depressed to put into words). And this gentlemen is the
first in the acceptance phase.

